# Change gmail ID login on Samsung a50



## Limon (Aug 13, 2014)

Hi. 

I Login in to my Samsung A50 with an ID ending @gmail.com.

How can I remove that email ID and use another, please?.

I have tried to, but have been unsuccessful.

Thank you.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Explain what sort of ID you want to use. Password? Pattern?

You can download the manual here
https://www.samsung.com/us/mobile/phones/galaxy-a/galaxy-a50-verizon-sm-a505uzknvzw/#support


----------



## Limon (Aug 13, 2014)

Thank you for your response.

When Logging In to an account, there are two sections. (1) Email and (2) Password.

I am talking about the Email section which ends in, for example, @hotmail.com: @ yahoo.com.

In my case, when I am Logging into my Samsung Account, the Email section ends in, @gmail.com.

Gmail, being Google, I want to remove it.

Not sure what 'Pattern' ID is.

Thank you


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

You don't want to remove gmail precisely because it is google.
*Android is google owned*; if you remove the gmail account, the apps won't work and googleplay will require you to login with your gmail account.

So what you want to do is a bad idea on an android phone.

If you don't like google, then you have to get an iPhone or a Windows phone, if they still make them.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

If you don't like google, then you can make up a dummy gmail account and never use it. That way, the phone will still work because it has the gmail account. And you can download apps thru Google Play.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Good idea!
I actually prefer a gmail address to juno, yaho and microsoft! I do have addresses at each of those sites.


----------



## Limon (Aug 13, 2014)

Ok.

Many thanks to you all.

When I bought the phone I did not know Android OS was Google-owned.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

https://about.google/intl/en_us/products/

If you buy a car with a screen, it could be running android auto; some smart tvs also run android.


----------

